# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسالة دكتوراه

## ashraf_f

انا حاصل على ماجستير فى القانون المدنى وابحث عن موضوع لرسالة الدكتوراه . أرجوا من الأخوة الأعزاء اذا كان لدى أى شخص موضوع يصلح لرسالة الكتوراه ألا يبخل به علي . وشكرا لكم

----------


## taha judge

thankssssssssssssss

----------


## الباحث عن العدالة

يمكن أن تختار موضوعا من الموضوعات التالية وتعرضها  على المشرف:

*1-   * * التعاقد عبر الإنترنت*
*2-   * * عقود**p.o.t* 
*3-   * * المسئولية عن الأضرار البيئية*
*4-   * * المسئولية عن النفايات الطبية*
*5-   * * مشاكل التمويل العقاري*
*6-   * * مشكلات انتقال الملكية العقارية*
*7-   * * المسئولية الطبية*
*8-   * * التعويض فى مجال حوادث المرور*
*9-   * * دور تأمين المسئولية فى تطوير نظام المسئولية المدنية*
*10- التعويض عن الأضرار الأدبية*
*11-  حق المؤلف*
*    12-   حماية الحقوق المجاورة لحق المؤلف*

----------


## دكتورة وفاء

يمكنك أختيار حقوق الملكية الفكرية فى ظل اتفاقية الجات فهذا الموضوع حيوى وحديث واصبحت المراجع متوافرة فيه الان , واتفاقية الجات موضوع عميق البحث فيه واسع النطاق , يمكنك التركيز على جزء معين فيها .
وفقك الله

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مرحبا بك دكتورة وفاء كعضوة فى المنتدى  :Smile:  
شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد على تساؤلات السادة الأعضاء
وفى انتظار المزيد من المشاركات القانونية الهادفة والتى من شأنها اثراء المنتدى

----------


## المحامي امجد بني هاني

اخي العزيز
يمكنك ان تختار موضوع رسالة دكتوراة انا اجد انه هام جدا ويستحق الدراسة ، وهو ( الحماية القانونية المدنية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ) ، وانا اعددت رسالة ماجستير عنوانها ( الحماية الجزائية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ) ، وقد وجدت من خلال الدراسة انه لا يوجد دراسة واحدة تناولت موضوع الحماية المدنية لهذه الفئة الواسسعة من فئات المجتمع .
وربنا يوفقك

----------


## بوحصة

انا حاصل على ماجستير فى القانون العام وابحث عن موضوع لرسالة الدكتوراه . أرجوا من الأخوة الأعزاء اذا كان لدى أى شخص موضوع يصلح لرسالة الكتوراه ألا يبخل به علي . وشكرا لكم

----------


## ضوالحق

اهلا بالجميع اخي ابوحصة هناك مواضيع كثيرة في القانون العام وانصحك بتناول اي فرع من حقوق الانسان من الناحية الدستورية ربي يوفقك

----------


## dodyahmed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا حاصله على ماجستير فى العلوم الجنائيه وابحث عن عنوان فى هذا القسم ارجوا افادتى

----------


## نادين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا بك أختي الكريمة 
بالنسبة لموضوع في القانون الجنائي يمكنك اختيار موضوع عن الارهاب 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## dodyahmed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ارجو منك اختى الفاضله مشاركتى فى اختيار عنوان للبحث حتى استطيع تقديمه للمشرفشـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . يا اخت نادين

----------


## advocat

انا حاصل على ماجستير فى القانون الدولى العام وابحث عن عنوان لرسالة الدكتوراة برجاء من الأخوة الأعزاء اذا كان لدى أى شخص موضوع يصلح لرسالة الكتوراه سرعة المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
موضوع حماية الأقليات من الموضوعات الرائعة التى يمكن التطرق إليها بدقة ، خاصة فى ظل المتغيرات التى شهدها العالم ويشهدها كل يوم ، ووجود أقليات متعددة تحتاج إلى الحماية.
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق

----------


## dodyahmed

ارجو مساعدتى فى] اختيار اسم موضوع لرسالة دكتوراه عاجلا ارجو افادتى سريعا والرد شـكــ وبارك الله فيك [[frame="1 98"]hide]null[/hide][/frame]

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*
*نأمل التوضيح فى أى مجال الرسالة ؟ وهل هى ماجستير أم دكتوراة ، وفى أى قسم فى القانون ... العام أم الخاص ؟ حتى نستطيع مساعدة حضرتك.*
*والله المستعان وبالتوفيق للجميع والنجاح اللهم آمين.*

----------


## dodyahmed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  اناابحث عن رسالهدكتوراه فى العلوم الجنائيه حيث اننى حاصله على ماجستير فى العلوم الجنائيه  وابث عن عنوان لرسله تتحدث عن الجرائم العسكريه فى القضاء العسكرى ارجو منكم مساعدتى فى اختيار موضوع للبحث

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
إن شاء الله جارى البحث لحضرتك عن مراجع فى هذا الموضوع الدقيق.
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق.

----------


## dodyahmed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   شكرا وارجو مساعدتى عاجلا من فضلوكم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

إلى العضو ( dodyahmed ) التى تبحث عن عنوان لرسالة دكتوراة:
اقترح علي حضرتك موضوع جيد جدا بالرغم من صعوبته ، وقد تناولناه فى بعض مناقشات مؤتمر كلية الحقوق جامعة أسيوط  منذ ايام مضت ، وعلقت على ذلك بأننا فى حاجة إلى رسائل جديدة عن :
(( أزمة الركن المعنوى )) ، وقد أيدنى فى ذلك  العالم الجليل الأستاذ الدكتور / عبد الرحيم صدقى استاذ القانون الجنائى بحقوق القاهرة.

----------


## dodyahmed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شكرا يادكتور محمد ولكن ارجو من سيادتك تذويدى بتفاصيل اكثر حتى استطيع التسجيل سريعاشـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

خالص تحياتى لحضرتك :
الحقيقة أن هذا الموضوع اقترحه علىً أحد الزملاء قبل حصولى على الدكتوراة ، ولكن مشكلته أن المراجع فى الغالب هتكون أجنبية ، وقد طرحنا هذا الموضوع أثناء حضورنا مؤتمر حقوق اسيوط حول " القانون والصحة " وكان بمناسبة الحديث عن المسئولية الجنائية لطبيب التخدير فى أحد الأبحاث المقدمة من الأخوة العراقيين ، وكذلك بحث آخر عن المسئولية الجنائية عن عمليات نقل الدم الملوث.وممكن لو تحبى حضرتك نطرح الموضوع على الدكتورة / عبد الرحيم صدقى ، فهو راجل علامة وبحق ، وظل معنا فى القطار 5 ساعات فى مداخلات رائعة فى القانون الجنائى.ولو حضرتك من القاهرة يبقى الموضوع هيكون أسهل.ولو تحبى أيضاً فلا مانع من أن ارسل لحضرتك أوراق المؤتمر.والله المستعان
تحياتى.

----------


## dodyahmed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  انا متشكره يا دكتور محمد وارجو من سيادتكم عرض الموضوععلى الدكتور عبد الرحيم وارسالى باوراق الموتمر وانا اسفه على ازعاجكم   شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## علاء القانوني

محتاج بحث في القانون التجاري

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

بحث ام رسالة ماجستير ام دكتوراة ؟

تحياتى وموفق ان شاء الله

----------


## meslmat

بالتـــــــوفيق

----------


## meslmat

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق

----------

